# favorite throwing combinations



## jarrod (Sep 17, 2008)

well, let's have 'em.  throws are just like strikes or submissions: you have to do them in combination, using one to set up another.  here's a few of my favorites.

uchi mata / ko uchi gari

sa sae / sa sae

uchi mata / harai goshi (or vice versa) 

koshi guruma / soto maki komi

uchi mata / ankle pick (i don't remember the japanese for 'ankle pick'!)

harai goshi / o soto gari

ironically, i really don't have a very good uchi mata all by itself.  but it is the most versitle for combinations.  

please share yours, & let us know if there is anything interesting or unusual about your set up.

jf


----------



## jarrod (Sep 18, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 18, 2008)

Osotogari/Ogoshi

Ouchigari/kouchigari

Kouchigari/tomoenage(in my dreams)


----------



## Independent_TKD (Sep 18, 2008)

Seionage to Osoto Guruma
Seionage to Yamaarashi
Ogoshi to Uchimata
Hiza guruma to Harai goshi


----------



## jarrod (Sep 19, 2008)

Independent_TKD said:


> Seionage to Osoto Guruma
> Seionage to Yamaarashi
> Ogoshi to Uchimata
> Hiza guruma to Harai goshi


 
sieonage is my most hated of the basic throws.  i hate, hate, hate it.  drop sieo is okay for me, but i have never once pulled off the standing version.



Andy Moynihan said:


> Kouchigari/tomoenage(in my dreams)


 
i'll give you dollar if you post a video of it in randori!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 19, 2008)

Does video of me dreaming I can pull it off count?


----------



## jarrod (Sep 20, 2008)

sure, & you can dream i paid you that dollar too!

jf


----------



## teekin (Nov 1, 2008)

Jarrod, I caught the 2006 Mens's 100k Interprovincial Black/Brown Gold with drop seonagi in Randori on Thursday, once. And once in a triangle choke.  
My favorite is a varaition, a nasty nasty variation of O soto gari that has you let go of the high collar and use your arm across the neck, your shoulder and body to drive Uki back at the same time you sweep the leg and pull down on the sleeve. You also follow him down. Believe it or not this is legal, my coach sits on the Canadian Rule Advisory Board so he knows just where the line is, and this is it. 
lori
(I dunno Andy, I wonder if I can hurt someone like this. For a ribbon, a piece of cloth or shiny bit of tin?
lori )


----------



## jarrod (Nov 1, 2008)

nicely done!  i've never had a great drop seo, but i love to see one well done.  

the o soto you described is how a lot of they guys do it where i train.  our instructer is also heavily influenced by sambo, so a lot of times i honestly don't know the differency between a sambo throw & a judo throw.  why is the way you described borderline illegal?

jf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 2, 2008)

I just had it rather rudely introduced to me last time in randori how good that ouchi/kouchi combo can be no matter which one leads


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 3, 2008)

Grendel308 said:


> Jarrod, I caught the 2006 Mens's 100k Interprovincial Black/Brown Gold with drop seonagi in Randori on Thursday, once. And once in a triangle choke.
> My favorite is a varaition, a nasty nasty variation of O soto gari that has you let go of the high collar and use your arm across the neck, your shoulder and body to drive Uki back at the same time you sweep the leg and pull down on the sleeve. You also follow him down. Believe it or not this is legal, my coach sits on the Canadian Rule Advisory Board so he knows just where the line is, and this is it.
> lori
> (I dunno Andy, I wonder if I can hurt someone like this. For a ribbon, a piece of cloth or shiny bit of tin?
> lori )


 
No more than I would ippon-seoinage someone back to back so that they fall face first for a ribbon, piece of cloth or shiny bit of tin. We're cursed with a conscience.

Now of course if I ever were to compete and someone won with a dirty trick on me, why, then, next time we met on the mat all bets would, of course, be off.


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 3, 2008)

1. pull on arm to follow with sumiotoshi-using only one hand-learned from takedabudo.

2. various types of aikido iriminage. 

3. koshinage

4. trips like osoto, kosoto, kouchi....

5. sweeps like deashibarai

6. tomoenage-ransetsu

7. dunno if this counts as a throw but i find the hisaku move to be very effective

8. seoi nage

9. mae otoshi-  sukui nage  hijikujiki-sukuinage

10. aikido style shiho nage with initial deep enterance

11. wont work for every person/situation, but i like big kotegaeshi with powerful body movements.

I'm going to have to break out some more throws at training because i have gotten used to not being able to do big throws in most places.  But at mma (esp. only grappling and bjj), it's practically the only reliable way of getting the person down.


----------



## teekin (Nov 3, 2008)

jarrod said:


> nicely done! i've never had a great drop seo, but i love to see one well done.
> 
> the o soto you described is how a lot of they guys do it where i train. our instructer is also heavily influenced by sambo, so a lot of times i honestly don't know the differency between a sambo throw & a judo throw. *why is the way you described borderline illegal?*
> 
> jf


 
You are very close to putting pressure on the spine, and they will allmost allways hit the mat with the back of the skull first, you can snap their collarbone and damage their throat. This is competition Judo. Nasty, nasty. I have done the face first trips as well. Those don't bug me so much.
lori


----------

